# SanMateo-SanJose,CA = 5ft Skeletons 2 for 1 at DIDDAMS



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was having lunch in San Jose, CA today and reading through the San Jose Mercury Newspaper that someone had left on a table. On the front page of the first section was one of those sticker coupons that was in orange and black and such that I noticed as advertising for Halloween. The store was Diddams (locations on the peninsula from San Mateo to San Jose), a party store, and the front of the coupon said something about kids costumes being something off and more offers on the back. So I peeled off the coupon and there were maybe 5 other coupon offers--one was 20% off an item and the one that caught my eye was:

Buy One, Get on Free -- Life size skeletons (reg. 59.99 and 79.99). 

I don't have any full size skeletons and was thinking it might be nice one day to have at least one and decided to check Diddams out--a store was about 5 minutes from where I was eating. Well sure enough, they are life size, the $59.99 one looks like a regular skeleton, kind of dirty aged. The $79.99 one is like the other one but has something I think they called goldleaf but it looked more like barnacles to me. The skeletons are made of a hard plastic light material, look realistic, and they do have some metal swivel joints at the elbows, shoulders, etc. that didn't bother me and I figure will probably hold up better with usage anyway. Plus if it ends up bothering me at all I figure add some cobwebs, clothing or gauze over that area and not even noticeable at all then. I ended up getting two and for $30 a piece I couldn't have had a better deal. I'm going to post a picture of them under the "What did you find/Buy today thread" so if you live in the area of California where Diddams has stores and need any life size skellies, I think this is a great deal. 

_*Of course you need the newspaper to get the coupon*_. Since I didn't buy the paper myself, I don't know if it was a newstand copy (most likely) or a subscription copy, but I believe the coupon said that it was good until Oct. 29. Only one coupon can be used (per household, remember reading that on the coupon) at purchase and the cashier kept the coupon with the multiple offers on it. Sorry I don't have more info on the San Jose Mercury Newspaper coupon but wanted to shout a quick Alert to you guys before I forgot and got busy for the evening.


----------

